
Writing System Software - zacherates
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrEMgOSrS_3fghr8ez63xKFNF-BA6Pz13
======
zacherates
Salvatore Sanfilippo (antirez) discussing system software development issues
using parts of redis as examples.

